
Today's AI's Are Dangerously Lacking in Artificial Understanding - jonbaer
https://www.forbes.com/sites/cognitiveworld/2019/02/18/not-good-as-gold-todays-ais-are-dangerously-lacking-in-au-artificial-understanding/#67b94a6a536d
======
brundolf
I work at Doug's company, Cycorp. I've only been there for a couple of years,
but they definitely have something truly unique.

